# Player looking for group in Puerto Rico



## Turin71 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi to all, looking to join a DnD group in the west side of Island.  I work regular hours and am free on weekends.  I have been playing for about 4 years in a Forgotten Realms Campaign.  I really like this setting but am willing to try new stuff.

Please contact me at sbravitos@gmail.com.


----------

